# Suicide squad !!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

When to see this yesterday, bit of a let down. Great cast poor story line very childish, I won't give anything away but the end scene was just like ghostbusters.
I liked the cross over with batman and the jocker, shame tho as the characters are good just could of been so much better. 

Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am desperate to see this. Probably not gonna get chance for a while yet unless i go Billy no mates to the Cinema on Tuesday lol


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

On my way now to imax with the wife for a early morning showing,i will put my opinion of it later on.SJ.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> On my way now to imax with the wife for a early morning showing,i will put my opinion of it later on.SJ.


IMax surely must be the way to see this film


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's very dark the hole way through, I watched it in 3D and the quality of the odeon screen was very poor. 


Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> It's very dark the hole way through, I watched it in 3D and the quality of the odeon screen was very poor.
> 
> Gonz.


Probably not a film to watch on koi then until it is released if it that dark. Need tp sort out a man date when i'm home to go watch this film lol


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Me and the wife just got back,well what can I say....I thought that it was OK better then some of the reviews that I was hearing,DC still have a little ways to catch up with Marvel's studio's...but I think suicide squad was a decent attempt at a blockbuster film, ,it is definitely worth a cinema viewing but on a quality imax screen.I don't like giving spoilers so I wont.To sum Suicide Squad up I feel that DC films still in my opinion seem to rush the editing of thier films and leave plenty development of the characters on the editing floor ,one thing that I will say is that the soundtrack is a 10/10.i will be waiting for the enevitable Ultimate edition that they done with Superman vs Batman movie for the film to really make sense.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with Stonejedi the sound track is very good. 

Gonz.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Me and Mrs went to see this earlier, we both absolutely loved it.

I liked Batman vs Superman but this was a step up. Can't wait for Wonder Woman, Justice League and Afflecks standalone Batflick.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure whether I want to go see this one. Lot of build up but hearing nothing but negatives from reviews and friends. 

It's this or the new Star Trek this weekend I think.


----------



## Tourni (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm up for seeing this, but i'm going in with a "its a fun movie" attitude rather than look for a serious plot or story


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tourni said:


> I'm up for seeing this, but i'm going in with a "its a fun movie" attitude rather than look for a serious plot or story


Right attitude to have, Me the Mrs, her sister and bf, we all went last night and all of us enjoyed it!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

It's got to be better than Jason Bourne, went to see it last week.....it's dire!!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> It's got to be better than Jason Bourne, went to see it last week.....it's dire!!!


Funny my misses hates action movies and loved it.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Was so slow and boring that I nodded off part way through. Definitely the worse of the series!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> It's got to be better than Jason Bourne, went to see it last week.....it's dire!!!


Another film i am itching to go and see !!!


----------

